# Showin the Old Timers How Its Done



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

Decided to make a journal to keep me honest and on track. I want to get down to 15% bf, and see where it goes from there. Ive started a diet using myfitnesspal, which Ill post results of in here. 

My biggest challenge is gaining strength, I had barely any when starting lifting. I had a bad knee injury with made me lose most the muscle in my left quad. To cope with this I started abusing stimulants, which made me lose additional muscle. 

This went on for a year, I ended up losing 60 lbs. Any strength I had was gone. I suspect this also set my puberty back a bit, which made gaining any back harder. I just hope I didnt mess myself up too bad. Ive gained 40lbs back so far. 

So my lifts arnt good at all, they're probably below average. But I want to gain muscle, and I want to gain it the right way.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 15, 2021)

Mu current routine is Push/Pull/Legs, with a shoulder day. I added a shoulder/arm day because I have long arms like an orangutan


*Mon*: Shoulders, Bis, Tris
*Tues*: Legs, Calves, Abdominals

*Thurs*: Chest, Tris
*Fri*: Back, Bi, Abdominals

I throw cardio in every now and then when Im feeling like it


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2021)

Let's do this!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

What is your current height & weight, bf% est?

Take before pics too, even if you don't want to post them up yet. 

I'll follow along!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 16, 2021)

I’ll bring the popcorn!!!!!


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2021)

M-O-O-N. That spells humility. 

Gonna school you yet Tom.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2021)

​Alright young man.  LFG!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 16, 2021)

Here are my pics, the one with a fish is last spring. Been focusing on middrift, and squaring up the shape of my torso. 

As you can tell Ive got long arms, which makes them look skinny.  Thats goal Im working on. 

https://imgur.com/a/zL3HrI4


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 16, 2021)

Yesterdays Workout was Chest+Tris, did not have much time so I cut out decline DB bench press, and tri extension

My chest is my biggest weak point, not much muscle there. 

Barbell Bench Press- 95lbs 4x8

Pectoral Flys-4x8
Tri Pulldown-4x8

Pec Dec-4x8


----------



## The Tater (Jan 16, 2021)

Alrighty Jack, looking at your physique and age I would venture to say that you need to pound the protein and lift the weights consistently. This body fat issue will take care of itself if you focus on those two things. Don’t get caught up on your shape, just start tracking your calories and macros with consistency to figure out where you really are. Spongy has a great thread regarding recomp in the nutrition section that you would great.y benefit from. Keep hitting it man. This will take a commitment from you but you can do it. I’m following along.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What is your current height & weight, bf% est?
> 
> Take before pics too, even if you don't want to post them up yet.
> 
> I'll follow along!


6'2" 195lbs, youre probably better off judging bf% yourself


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 16, 2021)

Laws yes.......



Jin said:


> M-O-O-N. That spells humility.
> 
> Gonna school you yet Tom.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 16, 2021)

You have a good starting platform. Like
Tater said, read, post and keep
lifting the fork and the iron.i think you'll surprise yourself.



JackDMegalomaniac said:


> 6'2" 195lbs, youre probably better off judging bf% yourself


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2021)

What Tater said, x2.

Yer making good progress and yer young enough (from the looks of ye) that ye still have a way to go before ye hit any sort of plateau.

Start by figuring out yer TDEE (a good calc fer ye HERE)

Fer round numbers, try to stay in a roughly 10% caloric surplus over yer TDEE. 

Track yer eating with MyFitnessPal (its free and it works well enough).

Definitely have a think on Spongey's thread around macros and then figure how ye'll split out the carbs / fats / proteins that will make up yer diet.

Think on a percentage of yer total cals fer each. So for example I used to run 30% carbs / 30% fats and 40% protein when I wanted to add some strength. 

YMMV, as ye may process one or multiple macro nutrients better than the others but try to generally shoot fer a gram of protein fer pound of lean body mass (yea, thats metric to imperial - deal with it ya bloody Yank). Take a best guess at a bf% (or get a cheap scale that will tell ye) and deduct that from yer scale weight (eg. 200 lbs / 15% bf / 170 lbs lean mass = 170 grams protein minimum). 

Split yer macros into meals around yer training as best ye can, favoring carbs primarily before yer training and fats closer to the end of yer day (proteins throughout but especially PWO). Again, YMMV on this (eg. carbs before training) so prepare to do some adjusting based on how yer body responds.

Take pics. Good bit ye'll not notice the small changes yer body will make day by day, but if ye look at them at a 1 mos interval for example ye'll see the results of yer work.

Good luck, Mate and good on ye for having a plan!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 19, 2021)

Today was shldr and arm day. 

Arnold Presses 20lb DBs 4x8
Tricep Pulldowns 4x12

Front Raise 15lbs 4x8
Concentration Curls 20lbs 4x8

Lateral Raise 10lbs 4x12
Bent Over Raise 15lbs 4x12

Shoulder press 20lbs 4x8


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 22, 2021)

Got a good meal in before lifting, I think it helped a bit. Got a few more lbs in my lifts, and more nrg. 

Im stable at 189 lbs, I think any excess water weight is off now.(From 213lbs, 2 weeks prior) Been keeping good to my diet.

Chest Tri Day: 
(I have a multi machine that has a table to calculate weight, it can go to hell. You wont see weight for some exercises.)

DB bench press 4x8 45lb DBs

Pec Flys 4x12
Tri Pulldowns 4x8

Pec Dec 4x8 

Went 20 mins on exercise bike before bed


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Got a good meal in before lifting, I think it helped a bit. Got a few more lbs in my lifts, and more nrg.
> 
> Im stable at 189 lbs, I think any excess water weight is off now.(From 213lbs, 2 weeks prior) Been keeping good to my diet.
> 
> ...



Get the Pec Flyes out of there, and replace it with an Incline Press. The Flyes and Pec Deck are redundant, basically the same. The Pec Deck is better, so toss the Flyes.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Get the Pec Flyes out of there, and replace it with an Incline Press. The Flyes and Pec Deck are redundant, basically the same. The Pec Deck is better, so toss the Flyes.


Okay Ill mark that down. What about a decline press, was going to see how it fits in next week.


----------



## CJ (Jan 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Okay Ill mark that down. What about a decline press, was going to see how it fits in next week.



Sure, get rid of the Pec Dec. Do 3 presses, Incline, Flat, and Decline. Move heavier weights, put some muscle on that frame.


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 24, 2021)

Simple, pick the basic exercises and add weight each time. Progressive overload, clean calories and consistency.  Thats all you need


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 24, 2021)

I have been journaling now for maybe 2 years. Love it as a means of tracking how I feel based on what I eat, take and do.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 25, 2021)

Looking good so far Jack. Find the food that works and smash it! Two shakes a day with pb, and egg whites. Watch Rich Piana bigger by the day haha. Listen to the brothers above solid advice. Patience and consistency will serve you well. You’ll fill out that frame in time brother. Good luck I’ll be following too :32 (1):


----------



## DF (Jan 25, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Got a good meal in before lifting, I think it helped a bit. Got a few more lbs in my lifts, and more nrg.
> 
> Im stable at 189 lbs, I think any excess water weight is off now.(From 213lbs, 2 weeks prior) Been keeping good to my diet.
> 
> ...



Looks like you're on the right track with the weight loss.  Keep it up!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 26, 2021)

Shldr Day (1/26)

Weighed in 193. Been is alot better mood, just trying to find some motivation to lift. Someway somehow depression went away. Been a busy week, tired most days. 

Sticking to my diet pretty well. I havnt missed taking vitamins or creatine, I have the attention span of a goldfish. 

Ive been trying to keep my break intervals, Its hard not to get distracted. 

Arnold Presses 20lb DBs 4x8
Tricep Pulldowns 4x12

Front Raise 15lbs 4x8
Concentration Curls 20lbs 4x8

Lateral Raise 10lbs 4x12
Bent Over Raise 15lbs 4x12

Shoulder press 20lbs 4x8


----------



## midevil (Jan 26, 2021)

Keep at it bro. It won't be easy but it will be a fun ride. Key word? Dedicate

Will be following. Good Luck!


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Shldr Day (1/26)
> 
> Weighed in 193. Been is alot better mood, just trying to find some motivation to lift. Someway somehow depression went away. Been a busy week, tired most days.
> 
> ...



You did the EXACT same workout as last time, same weight, same sets, same reps. Why? If you want to look the same, keep doing the same.

Add weight next session, the smallest increase that you can. Every time you hit your rep target, increase your weight the next session.

You should be able to ride out this simple progression for quite some time.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2021)

Follow  CJ's comment above. But in doing that, stick to a similar rest pattern between sets.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You did the EXACT same workout as last time, same weight, same sets, same reps. Why? If you want to look the same, keep doing the same.
> 
> Add weight next session, the smallest increase that you can. Every time you hit your rep target, increase your weight the next session.
> 
> You should be able to ride out this simple progression for quite some time.



Smallest plates I have are 2.5lbs, so its either up or down 5lbs. 

Maybe just add collars on. Ill figure out something creative


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Smallest plates I have are 2.5lbs, so its either up or down 5lbs.
> 
> Maybe just add collars on. Ill figure out something creative



Then build reps each session. Example... Do 8's first week, 9's next week, then 10's. The following week add weight and drop back to 8's and repeat.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 26, 2021)

Jack, definitely listen to what CJ has to say, he offers solid advice! Good work tho, keep at it you will make progress!!!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 26, 2021)

Weighed in 193lbs

Leg Day
Squats Warmup 1x8 115lbs; 2x8 135lbs

Leg Extensions 4x8 30lbs
Calve Raises 4x10 80lbs

Situp Bench about -46* 4xfailure



My squats got cut sure because of cramping in glutes and hamstings. The last two attempts I couldnt get out of the hole, so I had to bail. 

I think I pissed my vitamins out, so Ill start taking them twice a day. I also was dehydrated which I mostly blame. 

I get dehydrated in school because I cant take a piss every half an hour. Last time, I got pulled out of class and got sat down with the nurse. She wanted to see if I had a urinary problem, which was pretty embarrassing. Had to explain why I was pissing so much, she probably suspected I was doing drugs.  

But f it, Ill just do my normal water drinking.

 Ill post vid of my squat form later with questions, have to transfer it over.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 27, 2021)

I think the problem in my form is my shins leaning to far over my toes. 

My main problem with squat is balance, dont know if its from brain injuries or my numb knee. 

I know the shoes are shitty, to soft a sole. 

I was able to bang out two more sets after dinner and drinking a bunch if water


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I think the problem in my form is my shins leaning to far over my toes.
> 
> My main problem with squat is balance, dont know if its from brain injuries or my numb knee.
> 
> ...



I love that you're squatting, but SLOW DOWN that descent. You're dive bombing into the hole and bouncing up off of the connective tissue stretch, it's called Stretch Shortening Cycle if you want to look more into it.

It's not really something you should be utilizing, as it's more for pure output, like in Olympic Weightlifting. Your risk of injury will go up, and you actually use the muscles LESS, which is the last thing you want.

Ideally, you should be able to stop immediately at any point during your rep if commanded to do so.

Lighten the weight up, do the reps at a better tempo, and you'll quickly blow by the point you're at now. One step back to take 10 steps forward.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 3, 2021)

Ive been getting rolling migraines for a week, cant function much. Have to take medicine that just drains me. 

I think Im on the end of them, Ill start back up tomorrow with leg day.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Weighed in 193lbs
> 
> Leg Day
> Squats Warmup 1x8 115lbs; 2x8 135lbs
> ...



Try warming up on an elypical for 5 minutes 

Rather than warming up for squats, with squats


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 4, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> Try warming up on an elypical for 5 minutes
> 
> Rather than warming up for squats, with squats


That does sound like circular logic :32 (18):

I did 5 minutes standing up on the stationary bike, same motion as a elliptical I assume. It worked the glutes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> That does sound like circular logic :32 (18):
> 
> I did 5 minutes standing up on the stationary bike, same motion as a elliptical I assume. It worked the glutes


Standing up on a bike and sitting down works different muscles . Standing up almost works nothing


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Standing up on a bike and sitting down works different muscles . Standing up almost works nothing


Damn, so what do you suggest? Squats with no weight?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sit down when u ride a bike even uphill


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 4, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Sit down when u ride a bike even uphill


Its a stationary bike, I cant ride it anywhere


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Its a stationary bike, I cant ride it anywhere


Those are useless imo


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Those are useless imo


I cant go out and ride a real one, its below freezing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I cant go out and ride a real one, its below freezing


Grow some balls and do it


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Grow some balls and do it


What good to balls do when Im getting dragged by a snow plow? :32 (9):

But fair enough, theres plenty of trails I can go to, to bike.


----------



## N.L....M..... (Feb 5, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I think the problem in my form is my shins leaning to far over my toes.
> 
> My main problem with squat is balance, dont know if its from brain injuries or my numb knee.
> 
> ...


Have you tried squatting barefoot? 
also one thing that I learned from doing DC training and from John Meadows is really hammering the hamstrings before squats. Like I’ll absolutely destroy them and it makes my squat movement feel a lot better.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 5, 2021)

N.L....M..... said:


> Have you tried squatting barefoot?
> also one thing that I learned from doing DC training and from John Meadows is really hammering the hamstrings before squats. Like I’ll absolutely destroy them and it makes my squat movement feel a lot better.


Yeah cj mentioned earlier about tiring a muscle before a lift. 

Ill try bared foot to see the difference, I have semi flat feet


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> What good to balls do when Im getting dragged by a snow plow? :32 (9):
> 
> But fair enough, theres plenty of trails I can go to, to bike.


balls are always good


----------



## CJ (Feb 5, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Ill try bared foot to see the difference, I have semi flat feet



If you have flat feet, I wouldn't. You'll just collapse your ankles and put yourself in a bad position. And get better shoes to squat in, those cushioned running shoes are not helping.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 26, 2021)

6'2 or 3"
200lbs
21.3% bf, used calipers, three point formula, average of four measurements 

So Ive come into a slump the past month, have had many sessions in. I need to start my macro tracking back up and my lifts log. 

Before the slump started I was at 177lbs. Im going to do push pull legs for two weeks to get back into the way of things. And Ill get my diet back on track, tracking all my macros to make sure I meet my goals.


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2021)

You've gained 23 lbs in the last month? WTF Jack!!!!  Fix thst diet up, and start training.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 26, 2021)

Gotta know where ur at the know where u wanna be. Good job.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

How many days a week have you been lifting?

Do all the measurements flexed. But not with a pump (like, not right after lifting).


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 26, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How many days a week have you been lifting?
> 
> Do all the measurements flexed. But not with a pump (like, not right after lifting).



You wouldn’t measure ur dick flacid. Why not measure the muscles with a pump? Haha


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You've gained 23 lbs in the last month? WTF Jack!!!! Fix thst diet up, and start training.


I think I gained 5 lbs of fat at most. Im getting back on track :32 (10):



CohibaRobusto said:


> How many days a week have you been lifting?
> 
> Do all the measurements flexed. But not with a pump (like, not right after lifting).


 I did them all relaxed, Ill do them right tomorrow or Sunday. I was at 4 days a week, shldrs/arms, legs, chest/tri, back/bi


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 26, 2021)

Don’t measure with a pump. I was just joshing


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 26, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> You wouldn’t measure ur dick flacid. Why not measure the muscles with a pump? Haha


Well you forgot to include the yaw


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 26, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> You wouldn’t measure ur dick flacid. Why not measure the muscles with a pump? Haha



I knew you were joking, but for jack's sake a pump is gonna be too inconsistent..i.e. how far out you are from the gym time, how much work you did...etc

Flexed is the gonna give you less fat cushion, more actual muscle size.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 12, 2021)

So I started playing on the highschool volleyball team. Im more out of shape than the most out of shape kids. I think all lifting and no cardio caught up to me. 

Ill be starting more regular cardio, its nice weather out. So running it is


----------



## permabulker (Mar 12, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> So I started playing on the highschool volleyball team. Im more out of shape than the most out of shape kids. I think all lifting and no cardio caught up to me.
> 
> Ill be starting more regular cardio, its nice weather out. So running it is



why not do both? Hell jack even I’m doing a little cardio. Have fun with it anyway if you don’t have fun what’s the point. Stopping lifting won’t help with your cardio though. You are young you can do both.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> why not do both? Hell jack even I’m doing a little cardio. Have fun with it anyway if you don’t have fun what’s the point. Stopping lifting won’t help with your cardio though. You are young you can do both.


Yeah thats what I meant, Im not guvin up lol


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 16, 2021)

Im switching to a push pull legs training plan, I haven't have much time.

Though I do have sports 2 hours 6 days a week, which is a good amount of cardio. I may add on to that with cardio sessions after lifting.


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Im switching to a push pull legs training plan, I haven't have much time.
> 
> Though I do have sports 2 hours 6 days a week, which is a good amount of cardio. I may add on to that with cardio sessions after lifting.



Be careful with doing too much. Your training should COMPLEMENT your sports right now since you're in season, not detract from them.

The off-season is where to get in the bulk of the extras.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 17, 2021)

I reinjured my hand again, my ring finger tendon is moving like a worm. Last year I had glass cut up the top of my hand and tendons. The tendons themselves have scars, but only my ring finger causes trouble.


----------



## Ped X (Mar 17, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I reinjured my hand again, my ring finger tendon is moving like a worm. Last year I had glass cut up the top of my hand and tendons. The tendons themselves have scars, but only my ring finger causes trouble.



I suggest amputation.


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I suggest amputation.



Go with a hook, you can be a pirate!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## Ped X (Mar 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Go with a hook, you can be a pirate!!!  :32 (19):



A butt pirate!


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2021)

Ped X said:


> A butt pirate!



The Captain of ALL the butt pirates!!!!    ARRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 20, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Standing up on a bike and sitting down works different muscles . Standing up almost works nothing


Bundy is right. You will work the glutes much more sitting on a bike. However, riding out of the saddle mimics climbing a hill, and therefore works your heart and your quads (and glutes if you have the resistance turned up enough.)
Booya, Bundy!
Also see my extensive write up on spin bike exercise.
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32567-Indoor-Cycling-(Spinning)-The-Basics


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

Standing up works a fuk ton of muscles on a bike.
Especially hill climbs.


----------



## Kris_19D (Mar 20, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Yeah cj mentioned earlier about tiring a muscle before a lift.
> 
> Ill try bared foot to see the difference, I have semi flat feet



Have you ever worn custom orthotics? That is actually much better and if you don't mind paying for them - it could be a nigh/day difference. I would just switch them out from shoe to shoe and wear them all the time actually as it will fix your posture, reduce any pain you might have all the way into your back and even neck and arms from spinal pressure (excess), and allow you to lift more comfortably and with better form. 

I tend to hit cardio five times per week - every day I'm in the gym. Until the actual gyms open up again, I'm using the apartment complex gym still so I'm somewhat limited but still manage to spend at least 90 minutes each time working the muscle groups hard and then I have cut my cardio back as I'd dropped too far into the single digits BF% to put on mass very well, but I've kept my cardio high enough to satisfy my OCD and help my BDD. I do have to throw in some dirty meals a few times a week, though - I'm talking burgers and fries even (maybe two cheat meals a week - I generally combine two of my regular meals for a single cheat meal so I don't go over too much)... It is just a way for me to try not to be in too steep a deficit and it kind of keeps my mind right. 

Right now I am down to just 10 minutes to warm up with cardio when I get into the gym on the elliptical or treadmill (each at a steep incline just keeping heart rate between 120-135) and then some days I do another 15 minutes at the end of my workout again same principle, just longer time, or other days I do 20 more minutes. It just depends but always a total of no more than 30 minutes as I was doing closer to 45 minutes at very high intensity (over 1.5 Watts per lb of body weight), killing my legs so they were getting smaller and therefore weaker, and also not allowing the rest of my body to grow. 

Best of luck, bro! We are all with you!


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 20, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Standing up works a fuk ton of muscles on a bike.
> Especially hill climbs.



yea but he’s talking about a spin bike


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> yea but he’s talking about a spin bike



Oh I don't fuk with those.

They r lame


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 24, 2021)

So Im doing something FP recommended to me
http://www.canditotraininghq.com/app/download/956915124/Candito+Linear+Program+(2).pdf

Squats 135 3x6
DL 155 3x6 did them light because its been awhile
Leg Extensions 30lbs 4x12

I have vids of squats Ill post after done loading


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 9, 2021)

Im coming off of my month long withdrawal from stopping my antidepressants. Im finally able to have a good night of sleep and not be tired all day. 

I think my hormone levels have boosted alot as well as my metabolism. My appetite is just increasing and increasing. 

Today I got home from practice and did a short workout. 

Ez Curl bar 4x8 45lbs
Lat pulldown 4 x 8 60 lbs

Shrugs 4x until failiure 135lbs 
I did this just messing around to see results


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Im coming off of my month long withdrawal from stopping my antidepressants. Im finally able to have a good night of sleep and not be tired all day.
> 
> I think my hormone levels have boosted alot as well as my metabolism. My appetite is just increasing and increasing.
> 
> ...



Why’d you come off the antidepressant? Are you under doctor supervision?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 29, 2021)

So I get at least a half an hour to an hour vigorous bike ride everyday. Just trying to stay active, my sports will be over in the next few weeks. Then Ill start lifting again, but until then Im just doing cardio to stay in shape. 

This post is for fp, who was hassling me to log.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 18, 2021)

I got in a light leg workout with squats and leg extensions. Then I went on a 30 minute run which got cut short because there was a big man hunt going down. 

Some guy set off a car bomb and murdered two people a few minutes from my house.


Ive started logging my diet again, it goes good


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I got in a light leg workout with squats and leg extensions. Then I went on a 30 minute run which got cut short because there was a big man hunt going down.
> 
> Some guy set off a car bomb and murdered two people a few minutes from my house.
> 
> ...



“some guy” indeed. I’d stay low for a while.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 21, 2021)

Today I had a light chest workout to get back into the swing of things. 

DB Bench Press 30lbs 12x5

Tricep Pulldown 30lbs 10x6

Chest Flys 15x6(I like doing them lighter I feel I can activate the muscle better, and my elbows are a bit weak)

Are the flys redundant?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Are the flys redundant?



No, it's like an accessory lift that targets your pecs a little more directly. It isolates them, just like you're doing with the tricep work. They all contribute to your bench press. You could also add in some front raises too if you want (front delts), or just make sure you do them on a shoulder day. That will contribute to your bench press as well.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Are the flys redundant?



If you're using DBs, yes it is. It's the same strength curve profile as a benchpress, hard at bottom, no resistance at the top. If it's on a machine, then it's different as it's still hard in a fully contracted position. 

Do them incline if you're doing flat pressing to get a different angle going, then it's also fine.


----------



## dk8594 (May 22, 2021)

A lot of pages to this post.  Can someone direct me to the one that shows how it’s done?


----------



## The Phoenix (May 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, it's like an accessory lift that targets your pecs a little more directly. It isolates them, just like you're doing with the tricep work. They all contribute to your bench press. You could also add in some front raises too if you want (front delts), or just make sure you do them on a shoulder day. That will contribute to your bench press as well.



I knew what you meant - auxiliary exercise. I had a lot of issue with my lifts’ stability so my trainer introduced bands and explosion to help the auxiliaries during the lifts.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 22, 2021)

Sorry I should have said what I used. I have a multi machine that has a pec dec, pulley machine, leg extension, and pec fly arms

https://www.marcypro.com/content/Product_Manuals/Home_Gyms/PH-1300.pdf


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 23, 2021)

Did a little bit upper back and bi today. 

I went for a run for dusk, for about two miles. I pushed myself to not go slower than a moderate run. I was raising my pace throughout until my ankles started killing me, but i made my goal. 

I check the miles on my cars odometer tomorrow 

I surprised myself, my breathing at first was a heavy pant. But I was able to moderate it, I finished with a light huff and puff while I sped up my pace.


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2021)

Having run lots of cross country, 10ks, etc when I was younger, I can tell you that learning how to find your pace is fairly difficult. Once you figure it out though, you'll find you actually get faster and expend less energy while doing it.

Great job on being self aware, and making progress! Much easier said than done!


----------



## Boogieman (May 23, 2021)

Keep it up Jack!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 26, 2021)

I hurt my knee playing a pick up football game with my friends. I was running on wet turf and my foot slipped backwards a bit. 

Felt a huge pop and I fell to the ground like a bag of potatoes. Luckily my patella did not get stuck dislocated. 

I haven't had any knee problems for the past two years, so the pain has been getting to me. Im stopping all running, biking, and leg work. 

Ill get back lifting tommorow, im slowly getting the use of my leg back.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 26, 2021)

Bummer dude! Get well soon


----------



## BrotherIron (May 26, 2021)

When you decide to try to squat, box squat to a high box.  Make sure you sit back and don't use a narrow stance.

Last time I hurt my knee, I box squatted for 4+ months to a high box.  Keeps the pressure off the knee and puts it on the hams and glutes.  Worked the box down in time and then back to free squatting.


----------

